# Nostalgia Critic



## Lucedo (Aug 2, 2008)

I recently took interest in the Nostalgia Critic videos:

http://thatguywiththeglasses.com/videolinks/nostalgia-critic

I found out about him when The Nostalgia Critic had a grudge with the Angry Video Game Nerd. The critic looks at old films, tv shows, and he does the top 11. Why because he wants to take one step higher.

The Space Jam video is hilarious because he goes on ranting about Lola Bunny and it sounds something furry related.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 2, 2008)

Lucedo said:


> I recently took interest in the Nostalgia Critic videos:
> 
> http://thatguywiththeglasses.com/videolinks/nostalgia-critic
> 
> ...



I love NC/Thatguy. He's funny, and not as foul-mouthed as AVGN. I think his best "5 Second Movie" was The Godfather.


----------



## virus (Aug 2, 2008)

I've been watching "that guy" since the beginning. His stuff is great. It's made of awesomeness.


----------



## Lucedo (Aug 2, 2008)

The small percentage of people that the nostalgia critic is talking about in the space jam video are furries.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 2, 2008)

lol but it is true!

Anyway, I really like his reviews. The only thing I don't agree on is his Speed Racer review (it does suck if you watch it within its context).


----------



## Draco_2k (Aug 3, 2008)

This is rather entertaining. Thanks for link.


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Aug 3, 2008)

I love his shows. The Batman & Robin review is the best.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Aug 30, 2008)

lol I do enjoy watching the Nostalgia Critic's video reviews, because they're so hilarious and well-edited.


----------



## Lucedo (Nov 13, 2008)

Nostalgia Critic did it again with the Howard the duck review:

http://thatguywiththeglasses.com/vi...glasses/nostalgia-critic/2453-howard-the-duck

This time its about the bit we see bear "DuckTits" wooo oooh!


----------

